# Scratched Acrylic Window



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

Today i received a Logisys Armor Case from newegg with the acrylic side window. Case looks great but after taking the side panel off i had to discover that there were hundreds if not thousands little and big scratches on the inside of the window. I figured that the tape that held the cables down must've come lose and in transport they happily banged and scratched against the window. Really poorly done by Logisys if i may say so. How expensive is a cable tie to hold everything securely in place ????

Question is:
Does anyone have experience with a case like this ? Do you think automotive scratch remover works ? Any other suggestions ?

I am thinking about going to the local glass store that sells plexi and ask them if they can make me a new window - cant be more than shipping the whole case back to newegg. (although i liked the idea of this window being UV reactive)

Or anyone with an idea if theres a way to get a replacement window for this particular case ?

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated !


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

UPDATE:

Got a hold of logisys tech support and they said they'll replace the window for free. Not bad.... so got myself all worked up for nothin. lol


----------



## _barney_ (Feb 1, 2005)

good for you


----------



## irregularguy (May 4, 2007)

For the future. I had to "repair" a badly scratched window on my daughters IPod. It was the protective case that caused all the scratches!! I used Brasso on a 100% cotton cloth and after much rubbing had a window that was better than new


----------



## minster9 (Jun 8, 2006)

I would've sent that crap back or threw it away & bitched about it here. As expensive everything is nowadays,there's no excuse for poor S&H. That's surprising coming from newegg,though.


----------

